# You Have to love thrift stores!!



## Mike_E (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm just sayin...

Nikon 105mm f/2.5 AI, Great shape with a pouch- 





$12.99   



 I may be in love  



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## flea77 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fantastic lens, used one on my FA back in the day, excellent.

Allan


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> I'm just sayin...
> 
> Nikon 105mm f/2.5 AI, Great shape with a pouch-
> 
> ...




I don't like you.


----------



## BTilson (Apr 10, 2009)

Marc Kurth said:


> I don't like you.



I don't like him either!! Pffh!

:lmao::lmao::greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah!  I mean seriously, the nerve of that guy!!


  If it helps, I don't run across these often.  I only brought it up because I was happy and to remind you all to get out and look.


----------



## Hoser (Apr 11, 2009)

I too have a fondness for thrift/pawn shops.

I found a Minolta 85mm f1.4 for $40 at a pawn shop. Paid $120 to get it professionally cleaned because it had a finger smudge on the inside of the lens. Other than that it works perfectly.

So needless to say I check pawn/thrift shops on a regular basis.


----------



## BTilson (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually I check out pawn stores and thrift shops pretty regularly. Haven't come across any great finds recently though. There WAS a couple of old polaroid folder cameras of some sort at one I went to last weekend, for like $3 a piece. I didn't get them though because polaroid film is so danged expensive, and if at all possible, I want to be able to USE what is in my collection. (Only 2 cameras so far, but it's a start! Nikon FG-20 and a Yashica A TLR, both of which work perfectly)


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 11, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> Yeah!  I mean seriously, the nerve of that guy!!
> 
> If it helps, I don't run across these often.  I only brought it up because I was happy and to remind you all to get out and look.



Yeah, but a 105/2.5...... come on, it just doesn't get much better than that! 

I bought mine new (pre AI) in '74 and shot a whole of portraits with it until '84 when I sold it. Wish I still had one....

Marc


----------

